# Pretty Boy Makeup Seminar in UK, 8/05



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.manchesterpride.com/event_detail.asp?id=347

If the seminar is in August, does that mean it wont come out til after then? If anyone has any other info on this collection, please share. I'm dying. I hope it has tons of bright colors.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 17, 2006)

So it's for guys?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 17, 2006)

HAHA thats what i thought! hense the name Pretty Boy!  That would be madd cool though.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 17, 2006)

oh wait i didnt read that link thing.  I think it is for guys?


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, it says 2005, and the Pretty Boy collection is to come out this year [2006]. Maybe 'Pretty Boy' is just something that MAC does annually ... ?

I dunno. I am, however, very curious as to what this collection has in store.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

Apparently, the seminar is linked to Gay Pride events...should be fun!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

so, i'm kinda confused - is this collection for guys????


----------



## Joke (Jan 17, 2006)

Finally a collection that will make my wallet happy =)


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 17, 2006)

Too weird. Yes, the website does say 2005. So maybe its a yearly seminar that MAC turned into a collection?? Maybe its drag-queen type makeup. Which would be cool because it should have some un colors. I dunno, guess it will be a mystery for now.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 17, 2006)

No, I don't think it would be drag-queen style, based on this:

 Quote:

  For Pride 2005 the M.A.C male is teased and tempted with skin so perfect and sexup up eyes using subtle colour staples  
 
So maybe some new foundation or skincare? And, well, subtle eye colors...


----------



## Isis (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW I'm super curious now about this one!


----------

